# Trågkupa - the Old Swedish Horizontal Bee Hive



## Box (Jul 30, 2010)

They are used all over scandinavia in varios designs . I use them and like them very much, the ones i have can hold up to 36 frames with the lid closed. but can be made how you want.


----------

